# How is best to print this art work!?



## Get shirty (Jan 13, 2015)

hey I've been screen printing for about 2 years now and ran a little print shop for just under a year. so far I've done fairly easy spot colour jobs and tried a few personal things with halftones but nothing quite like the challenge I've been given. 

my customer wants his artwork printed on black, i believe it was drawn and then coloured with water colour. I'm assuming its going to be at least cmyk on a white under base? i really want to print this myself even tho i realise the learning curve is steep.

just need some advice on how others would tackle this and can i print it with water based? i could sub the work out but wheres the enjoyment of that? also i haven't got a seps program...would the artwork be separated okay in photoshop or would i be better getting someone to out put the films for me and if so where do you all recommend i go? thanks for your help : )

ps can someone tell me how to post a photo so i can show you the artwork : ) new to this. thanks


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I would dtg and sub out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

How many do you need to print?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Get shirty (Jan 13, 2015)

the amount isn't really known at the moment I'm gonna guess they want at least 20 which i imagine should be the min on a job like that anyway..but from what was said in the meeting al going well they could want large batches in the future which i know is where screen printing excels over DTG. i partly want to screen print this because I've never done it before and it will better me as printer but this way of thinking isn't always logical when it comes to business..

don't appear to have the manage attachment settings to add a picture. will try and figure it out.


----------

